# Alternative to specialized Romin saddle?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

My fitter said that, if I wanted to change saddles (because mine is not quite level and I may wanna be proactive about switching it out) , my opitons were the specialized Romin pro and the fizik kurve chameleon.

So the chameleon is out, because it's too expensive for me. That leaves the 143 Romin, and I was wondering if there's a saddle of similar design are by a different brand (say, Avenir? lol) for much less money. I don't care about weight, carbon or titanox rails, or even color. I just would want a cheap saddle that "sits" like the Romin 143, because I'm guessing it was recommended to me in order to be least likely to cause pain or irregularities of any sort while riding (not that I'm getting these now, jus it was part of the fit evaluation)

thanks guys.


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

Aren't there different levels of Romin saddles available? Ti, steel, etc rail versions.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

At $130 for the Romin Expert, I think that's pretty good. The cheapest version of the Antares is about $180. If the Romin works, you'll be thankful for investing an extra $40-$50 versus a budget saddle.

For what they are, I find that Spec saddles are very reasonably priced.

You could always pick up a cheap Romin on Ebay if you don't want to commit completely.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jfd986 said:


> My fitter said that, if I wanted to change saddles (because mine is not quite level and I may wanna be proactive about switching it out) , my opitons were the specialized Romin pro and the fizik kurve chameleon.
> 
> So the chameleon is out, because it's too expensive for me. That leaves the 143 Romin, and I was wondering if there's a saddle of similar design are by a different brand (say, Avenir? lol) for much less money. I don't care about weight, carbon or titanox rails, or even color. I just would want a cheap saddle that "sits" like the Romin 143, because I'm guessing it was recommended to me in order to be least likely to cause pain or irregularities of any sort while riding (not that I'm getting these now, jus it was part of the fit evaluation)
> 
> thanks guys.


Not sure I understand your post or what your fitter conveyed to you...I ride the Romin and it is anything but "level" from tip to tail. There is a very substantial dip in the center unlike say a Fizik Arione which is pancake flat tip to tail or a Selle Italia which has a very slight bump in the center IIRC. It's been years since I rode the Italia though so I could be wrong but it is flat.

IME and to my knowledge the most important aspect of a saddle is to support your sit bones so they are not falling off the edge. The profile of the saddle, if I understand correctly, is more a subjective call made by the rider. Same wih outline unless it doesn't fit.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

Saw your post about the specialized romin saddle. I have one at home I used for a few rides but didnt care for. I'd sell it to you for cheap. I can get the details when I get home from work. I want to say it was the 143 and the "comp" model. But I'd have to double check. 

Jon


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For a penny pincher, you've a fair amount to learn about saving money on bike stuff. :wink5:

Specialized has been making the Romin for a few years. Every couple years, it gets Bold New Graphics and the old stock gets a lot cheaper. I bet you can get another Romin without paying an arm and a leg. Google it, phone all your local Specialized dealers, and see what you turn up. Or EBay it. Or buy one from a forum member.

Also - did it come on your bike? Just get the shop where you bought it to warranty it. You haven't had it that long.

As individual as saddles are, if you find one you like, you should run with it. Changing saddles to save money would be a Pound Foolish move.

I have a really fancy Specialized Avatar 130 saddle that I didn't pay much for. It's the 130 width, which I prefer but seems to be less popular lately, and it's white, which I find a very douchey color, but whatever - it works for me when I'm riding my bike. I still wish I could find more of the little Selle San Marco ass hatchet I have on my mountain bike, though - just enough saddle for me, and not more than I need.

Cheap saddles are usually over padded monstrosities that will work their way "up in there." Yuck. And again - the number of saddles you may go through if you try to find an alternative to a known good saddle will add up.

If the Romin doesn't actually work for you, I still say suck it up and buy retail. Go to a place with a good demo program, so you can try a bunch of saddles and buy your favorite. You can get future ones online. Think of it like buying running shoes.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I ride a Romin and have 0 issues with neither the fit nor the price. I think both are very reasonable.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Not cheaper but what I believe is a better alternative to the Romin (for my butt anyway) is the SMP Composit or SMP Dynamic.
I never could get along with the Romin.
The friend I gave it to cracked it within a few rides.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the Romin Evo Comp Gel and it works well for me. I think the SMP would be a nice alternative, although pricey. If I recall correctly, there's a 209 lite model that looked pretty good to me.


----------



## climberevan (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the Romin as well. They typically go for about $75 on ebay. I'd like to try an SMP, but haven't found one for less than retail.

The level saddle thing is just a place to start. I have always ridden with my saddles a tiny bit nose up, but YMMV.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

climberevan said:


> I love the Romin as well. They typically go for about $75 on ebay. I'd like to try an SMP, but haven't found one for less than retail.
> 
> The level saddle thing is just a place to start. I have always ridden with my saddles a tiny bit nose up, but YMMV.


I have seen slightly used SMP's go for around $150.

I would think that the Romin would be like the SMP for set up (but may be wrong).
Best way with the SMP is to put a book or something else flat on it and then a digital level on that (download an app if you dont have a digital level).
SMP works best at 3 degrees nose down for me (also what is recommended by Steve Hogg).
Pretty sure there is a Youtube clip on Romin setup.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The Romin set up is pretty much the same technique as the SMP according to the shop I bought mine from - use the level with the nose to the back as your measurement, then adjust to your preference. Using this mine is a couple degrees nose down, but visually it looks nose up some from the side because of the dip in the saddle in the rear. Keeps me from pushing back on the seat on hard efforts and reduces pressure on 'the parts' when in the drops.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Specialized has been making the Romin for a few years. Every couple years, it gets Bold New Graphics and the old stock gets a lot cheaper. I bet you can get another Romin without paying an arm and a leg. Google it, phone all your local Specialized dealers, and see what you turn up. Or EBay it. Or buy one from a forum member.


+1

Specialize has 2013 saddles out, so the 2012 saddles were discounted (40%) at my LBS. 

The only difference I can tell between 2012 vs 2013 is graphics. That's a really good price on last years models.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

To the OP, I'd suggest the "fitter" told you those are your options simply because that's what they have in the store. There are so many saddles in the market place, and quite honesty the same model can and often will fit two people entirely differently, that choosing one is basically trial and error. Go to a different store that offers trial models and spend a few rides on several different ones. In this case, I say "let your taint do the walking"....


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Like others have said don't skimp on a saddle. Your butt will thank you. I ride a Selle Italia SLC which is close to what you're looking for, but hardly cheaper. I like that saddle because the nose and sides are carbon, greatly reducing wear in the usual wear areas.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay well I'm gonna use switch's advice for finding an older model Romin and see what turns up, because right now I've found nothing on ebay for under $100 (ebay.ca anyway) and kijiji/craigslist isn't doing me much good either.

I need to elaborate on something I said. When he looked at the saddle and said it wasn't "level", my fitter meant that the left side of the saddle sags more than the right side. Then he told me that, if this starts to become a problem, I should get a new saddle. Then a week later I emailed him and told him about the Selle San Marco, and he said that it wouldn't do and recommended either the romin or the kurve khameleon for me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jfd986 said:


> my fitter meant that the left side of the saddle sags more than the right side. Then he told me that, if this starts to become a problem, I should get a new saddle. Then a week later I emailed him and told him about the Selle San Marco, and he said that it wouldn't do and recommended either the romin or the kurve khameleon for me.


As said by someone else, perhaps you should put more faith into what your own butt tells you and less into the messages from your "fitter." He's left you holding the bag with his "if this should become a problem for you." At the very least, ask him what he means by "become a problem for you." I hope he's not confusing cause and effect.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

jfd986 said:


> Okay well I'm gonna use switch's advice for finding an older model Romin and see what turns up, because right now I've found nothing on ebay for under $100 (ebay.ca anyway) and kijiji/craigslist isn't doing me much good either.


Check out the Specialized web site too. They're closing out their own stock of previous-year saddles. Call your local shops first, but you can do better than what you're finding on Ebay manufacturer-direct. Sure the retailers love that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Picking up from your related thread in beginner's, you stated that other than the (likely defective) tilt, your current saddle isn't causing you any fit issues.

If true, I'd keep things simple (at least for now) and just warranty your OE saddle, especially considering your fit is new to you and (with saddle time) will evolve.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought my romins from the uk new for under $100... It was last year tho, and I understand specialized have cracked down on selling OS...

http://www.primera-sports.com/produ...lized-2011-bg-romin-comp-gel-saddle-8817.aspx

$44!!!
http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/p/21009/specialized-bg-romin-comp-gel-saddle-2011/


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Try this: Forte Pro SL. I've ridden more than 2,000 miles last year on this and I think that's more than enough proof to convince myself that it's quite darn good.

HTH.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

"If it becomes a problem for you" isn't a mandate to buy a new part. It's a suggestion to observe and scrutinize your experience. Let's face it; Bodies are asymmetric. If you moosh the left side of your saddle slightly more than the right it's likely an expression of asymmetry in your body. Some asymmetries can be worked out (like differences in strength, flexibility, and ability to compensate for poor fit) while others can't (limb length, flexibility limitations, range of motion compression limit). It's also pretty likely that if the fitter is suggesting two specific models of saddle that they're looking for a commission. That isn't always the case but it is pretty common. If you aren't encountering pain, hang the rest and go ride your bike. Consider replacing your saddle if you encounter significant problems (numbness, pain [anywhere], chaffing, et cetera).

Barring the chance that money is no issue (which doesn't seem to be the case) you've given no indication that you actually _need_ to replace your saddle. Neither has your fitter.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

It's not that old a saddle... and working toward a more symmetric riding position and power development can be a big part of reducing pain and injury in cycling, IME. If I noticed one of my saddles had a lateral tilt like that, I'd probably go ahead and replace it. (Especially since last time, it was because it had structural damage!)


----------



## Pete_G (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the Romin, LOVE the Evo.

The standard base model Romin on sale at Specialized in all sizes for $70. It's "gel" but don't let that fool you, it's a hard saddle.

Specialized Bicycle Components

If you need the "Pro" they have that too in all sizes for $135.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> . . . working toward a more symmetric riding position and power development can be a big part of reducing pain and injury. . .


Agreed. Thus far, however, we haven't been given any reason to believe a new saddle will resolve the asymmetry. If the OEM saddle is a poor fit and causes the OP to ride askew then a different saddle could solve the issue. Unfortunately, based on the little information that's been passed on, we don't know if this is the case. It's possible the OP will ride slightly asymmetrically no matter what saddle is used. We just don't have enough information to know. Fortunately that isn't what the post was about anyway. 

OP, sorry about the miniature hijack of your thread. I hope the answers you got here helped you out.


----------

